# Felt Stropping



## SeattleBen (Jun 14, 2019)

For those that use these what sort of felt are you using? I've seen the discussion of Martell's and would've probably just bought one of those but he's out of stock. What do people use who go the DIY route use these days?

I'm looking at grabbing a sheet of the following based on some razor forums.

http://durofelt.com/image_21.html

I've looked at Martells and Marko's but they're both out.

Input welcome!


----------



## stringer (Jul 2, 2019)

I use a piece of 1/2" felt block that I bought at Rockler Wood Supply. It's 4" by 2". I keep it loaded with chromium oxide. I use it to do final stropping on after my stone progression. It leaves an edge that is extremely sharp. I've actually been meaning to build some full size felt paddle strops. Doing it in my hand probably isn't the safest. So I would be interested in purchasing a couple square feet if you get a bundle.

Action shot


----------



## SeattleBen (Jul 3, 2019)

They sell by the sheet so to be honest I'm not sure that sharing that would be worthwhile. But I did find horse hide that does make sense to share but haven't bought it yet. It's pretty cheap but not quite worth keeping that much in my apartment.


----------



## Huntdad (Jul 3, 2019)

I'd be interested in the horse hide.


----------



## galvaude (Jul 3, 2019)

I prefer denim on a piece of wood, cheaper and IMO works better than felt.


----------



## slickmamba (Jul 3, 2019)

I'd be down to split some strops with you guys.


----------



## stringer (Jul 3, 2019)

I would be interested in quality horsehide as well.


----------



## zeaderan (Jul 8, 2019)

In case it helps anyone I ordered a 12x9 pice from the ops durofelt link and in the comments asked them to cut the sheet down to 4 3x9 pieces which are the approx size of my stones. Will prob cut some 2x4 to attach them to. The cuts weren't perfect but prob better than I could have done myself with limited tools.


----------



## SeattleBen (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey thanks. That's pretty useful and I think I'm about to actually get around to ordering felt. How are you liking it so far?




zeaderan said:


> In case it helps anyone I ordered a 12x9 pice from the ops durofelt link and in the comments asked them to cut the sheet down to 4 3x9 pieces which are the approx size of my stones. Will prob cut some 2x4 to attach them to. The cuts weren't perfect but prob better than I could have done myself with limited tools.


----------



## zeaderan (Jul 8, 2019)

Just got them today. They shipped surprisingly quick. It'll prob be a bit before I decide what kind of handle to attach. Might just go ghetto and do the 2x4s but kinda want something a little fancier


----------



## Huntdad (Jul 9, 2019)

Good to know.


----------



## stringer (Jul 9, 2019)

I bought some old jeans and a belt at the salvation army. I made a denim strop with a piece of fiberboard and and some furniture tacks. Loaded it with chromium oxide. It works great. 

Then I made the mistake of showing my wife the 4" wide leather belt that i had picked out. Turns out it's designer Italian and worth a hell of a lot more than the $3 they charged me. She's going to keep it. 

Anyway, here's the denim one


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 9, 2019)

I kinda wanna see the belt now


----------



## Keat (Jul 9, 2019)

Everyone needs a designer Italian leather strop. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Xenif (Jul 10, 2019)

Badgertooth said:


> I kinda wanna see the belt now


Me too! Ive been looking for old damaged Louis Vuitton bag so I can make a matching set of LV strop and mag knife bar


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 11, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Me too! Ive been looking for old damaged Louis Vuitton bag so I can make a matching set of LV strop and mag knife bar


Reminded me of this scene in High Anxiety...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw23EmWUyg7eu_TswHUf8Ujl&ust=1562935982613951


----------



## stringer (Jul 13, 2019)

I took a closer look at the belt. This is not the Italian leather one I saw. I'm supposed to go back to the salvation army and buy that one of they still have it. I did some research on the the one I "gave" my wife. It's not designer, and when I told her what it actually was she cringed a little, but not enough to give it back to me.
I think it's actually a vintage cop belt. The logo says Boston Leather. I looked them up they mostly do uniform stuff for cops/fire fighters/paramedics. Here's the same model number on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Boston-Leather-6503-1-40-Black-Explorer/dp/B00IARTI8K

I'm going to try and find another good broken in one. The 2" wide leather is perfect.


----------

